# If you could live in the world of any video game...



## Bluey (Nov 19, 2016)

What video game would it be?

I would love to live in Pok?mon. Parents don't care about your education and you're free to travel the world ^.^


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely Pokemon. I'd love to be an actual Pokemon trainer. I'm about twelve years past what would have been the beginning of my journey. Also, you don't have to worry about anything. You don't get sick, you don't get hurt, and you get free beds and free health care for your Pokemon... It's perfect.

You know, I once created a Pokemon character, a boy named Oliver with a disability. When he began his journey, his family was so worried about him, but he experienced so much on his journey and when he got to Kalos, he began to train service Pokemon, to help other people with disabilities.


----------



## Flare (Nov 19, 2016)

Any game pls :3


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I just had a thought; you know, despite the virus outbreak, I'd love to be in the Trauma Team and Trauma Center universe.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2016)

SKYRIM! Really anywhere in the Elderscrolls world but Skyrim is what I know the best so I choose there. Magical powers, riding dragons, I am so down, plus the scenery is so beautiful! I'd definitely get the house in Solitude and fill it with my treasures! =D AND I'D GET SHADOWMERE. *gross sobbing* I can't express how much I love that horse. Marry Stenvar and just listen to him talk all day. <3 Ahhhh...


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2016)

Castlevania, especially Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 19, 2016)

Perhaps either Animal Crossing or Pokemon.

Animal Crossing is so I can chat with my favorite villagers, and Pokemon so I know how it feels to battle. But that also means missing my parents. Hmm. Can't really choose...


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

I've always wanted to live in the world of Pokemon! But definitely Animal Crossing and maybe in the world of Final Fantasy, just so I could cast magic and ride a Chocobo :>


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely Pok?mon, Animal Crossing, Mario, or Zelda.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2016)

I would want to live in either the Pokemon or Animal Crossing world. In the Pokemon world, I can travel and explore regions all by myself, have epic battles, get free items from random strangers, etc...and if I'm homesick, I can fly back to my house using a flying-type Pokemon <3 oh, and I wouldn't have to worry about my health haha. In the Animal Crossing world, I can talk to animals, get daily mail from my friends, go to islands/towns and have fun with my friends/random people, and more. Wish I can escape the real life world and go into one of these worlds lol.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2016)

_Pok?mon_ would be amazing. I'm not even that big a fan and I'd love to live in that world.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2016)

If I lived in the world of Pokemon I would be the kind of person who just has them as pets, not someone who battles them.


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

All I know is sure as hell ain't Fallout.


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

acnl definitely it would be so nice


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 20, 2016)

The safest bet would be Animal Crossing. All the others have a very real chance of you getting killed.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd love to be in the world of Shrek: Swamp Kart Speedway


----------



## himeki (Nov 20, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> I'd love to be in the world of Shrek: Swamp Kart Speedway



what did i expect tbfh

---
and for me, hoshido or nohr (post game ofc) from fef???? idk man it looks chill


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 21, 2016)

Probably Pokemon, as long as I could get the 6 Pokemon I wanted.
Other choices would be Xenoblade Chronicles or Pikmin.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 21, 2016)

Well that's easy, Animal Crossing.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

jet set radio


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 22, 2016)

I would like to be in the pokemon world! I want tiny cute pets fighting for me xD


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

i changed my mind, i wanna live in garfield kart


----------



## RebeccaShay (Nov 24, 2016)

Zelda


----------



## BB-8 fan girl (Nov 26, 2016)

animal crossing: new leaf and minecraft.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 26, 2016)

Pokemon or Animal Crossing (but it has to be a whole world and not just a tiny map)


----------



## BB-8 fan girl (Nov 27, 2016)

faceburn said:


> Pokemon or Animal Crossing (but it has to be a whole world and not just a tiny map)



Yeah thats true.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 27, 2016)

Definitely either Pokemon or ACNL. ACNL being like normal life except you can have wacky out of this world furniture and talk to humanoid animals.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

Came in here to say Chrono Cross because it's beautiful as all hell, but then I realized they don't... have electricity, iirc. So my answer needs revising.

It's actually really tough to say, now that I think about it... because the technologically advanced worlds that come to mind are all either in ruins or just generally very dangerous, which isn't my thing. I keep thinking "[insert game here] - oh wait no, would NOT want to be attacked on the way to pick up groceries, nevermind" (lol)

The Persona series might be a good compromise(?) because the fancy adventure stuff is kind of opt-in. Still living in a normal world, generally speaking, but possibly getting to choose whether to go above and beyond. If only there were more playable characters that weren't in friggin high school I could better relate, haha


----------

